# textos gratuits Canada vers Belgique avec numéro belge



## iMacompris (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
cela fait longtemps que je cherche comment y parvenir, mais je ne trouve pas et je viens donc ici pour demander un peu d'aide. Comme le titre l'indique, j'aimerais trouver une application permettant de texter vers la Belgique depuis internet (au Québec) avec mon iPod Touch. Je voudrais cependant que cela ne coûte rien à mes correspondants, donc j'aimerais avoir un numéro belge pour cela. Actuellement, j'utilise TextMe pour texter des téléphones cellulaires au Canada et aux États-Unis gratuitement. J'ai installé HeyWire qui est supposée fonctionner (selon une vidéo YouTube..!!), mais ça me donne un numéro du genre 1-810-852-xxxx ce qui risque de coûter cher pour répondre, car je ne crois pas que ce soit un numéro belge. Donc comment faire la même chose qu'avec TextMe, mais avec un numéro belge pour que ce soit gratuit et illimité pour mes correspondants et moi? Je suis prêt à payer une fois une application, mais pas chaque texto... Merci beaucoup pour le transfert de vos connaissances et en espérant que ça soit possible!


----------

